# Shaun White Haters Hater Thread



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I usually voice my opinions on Shaun in the many threads that bring him up. I wanted to put a place for all the people that give him the props and respect he deserves to voice their opinions. This was spurred on by how ridiculously easy he made his Xgames qualifying runs look. 

- Shaun White has advantages other riders do not. He earned them.
- No one combines amplitude, technicality, smooth style like he does. 
- He is corny as hell in interviews but his riding more than makes up for it.
- Watch him in person and it is so evident how much better he really is than the rest of the field. I have seen this in person at 4 US Opens and the Red Bull Skyscrapers. 
- I will admit he gets scored higher than he should. I will point you in the direction of Jordan, Kobe and Lebron and foul calls. Its a fact of life, deal with it.
- Yes he cannot ride the backcountry like some of his peers but that is not what he is doing, he is absolutely slaying pipes. 
- No one is as smooth as he is. If you saw the super slow-mo of his double cork in the x qualifier even at that high fps he does not even move. I love Louie Vito but Shaun would never throw a straight air like that no matter what. 
- Anyone who says he is a sell out with major sponsors, an admittedly crappy video game, and a private pipe is fooling themselves. Its called making a living and benefitting from hard work. I respect Terje immensely for his beliefs and sticking to them but I would never fault someone for getting paid to do something they are great at. 


Shaun is not my favorite rider, or even top three but bottom line is he is unquestionable the greatest pipe and contest rider of the modern area and probably all time. He certainly has his flaws and you can criticize him for certain things but he does what he does as well as you could possibly imagine. 

The floor is open. Hate on haters.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

He did look ridiculously fluid tonight. All of his landings were effing stable too. Where as several riders fell and several others had very squirrely landings, his were damn solid.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

tekniq33 said:


> I usually voice my opinions on Shaun in the many threads that bring him up. I wanted to put a place for all the people that give him the props and respect he deserves to voice their opinions. This was spurred on by how ridiculously easy he made his Xgames qualifying runs look.
> 
> - Shaun White has advantages other riders do not. He earned them.
> - No one combines amplitude, technicality, smooth style like he does.
> ...


I was at X-Games last year, with a damn good view, came in with no bias on any of the riders there. And I refuse to believe he deserved that win over Kevin Pearce. As such, I do not like him. Even if it isn't his fault. He knows it's happening, he should grow a pair and say something about it.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

He looked super smooth tonight... 

A lot of the others look pretty sketch though.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Watching him is what got me on a snowboard.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> I was at X-Games last year, with a damn good view, came in with no bias on any of the riders there. And I refuse to believe he deserved that win over Kevin Pearce. As such, I do not like him. Even if it isn't his fault. He knows it's happening, he should grow a pair and say something about it.


You are entitled to your opinion, even if its ridiculous and childish. Shaun literally did nothing but perform his best(which is amazing) and the PROFESSIONAL SNOWBOARDING JUDGES made the decision to award him higher points than Kev; your judgement doesn't count for shit against pro judges and Shaun literally had no influence on that whatsoever, so your opinion should embarrass yourself, particularly when they even commented that Kevin opting out of his last trick(check the vid) knocked him down a few points. 

You say he "should grow a pair and say something[about the dispute]". Shaun and Kev were asked about the X-Games controversy in a joint interview they did a couple of hours after the halfpipe final and heres what Shaun said "I think we both were just trying to do our best which is what we always do, and we try to leave the judging to the judges. I know my run was extremely technical and not easy, and I was also watching [Kevin's run] and he was just on fire. So, in the end we do what we came to do, and leave it to the judges to do what they do best. I mean, what do you think Kev?" Kevin looked right at him and said "I think you killed it, bro." 

'Nuff said right there; Two amazing athletes treating each other with humility and mutual respect. Whether or not Shaun "really" won, you have no sound logic at all to like or dislike him because of a decision he could not control.

PS-Shaun is the most accomplished and winning competitive snowboarder EVER. Simple, undeniable fact. He is miles above the rest of the pack as far as the halfpipe is concerned, can ride the backcountry better than any of you dork haters(Youtube it) and is a stylish technician no matter how he rides. Suck it haters :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

I heard he's a sushi eating douche that pees on little kids and kicks puppies. Or something like that....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> I was at X-Games last year, with a damn good view, came in with no bias on any of the riders there. And I refuse to believe he deserved that win over Kevin Pearce. As such, I do not like him. Even if it isn't his fault. He knows it's happening, he should grow a pair and say something about it.


You were there listening to everyone else because one of the announcers was whining about his win. I don't care how many people say Kevin threw down bigger airs. Yea he went higher and his spins were harder, but fact is Kevin did one less fucking trick at the end of the pipe. Why aren't any of you complaining that Kevin got cocky and already assumed he had the gold in the bag? If that was Shaun, all of you haters would have said that he didn't hit that last section because he was being too cocky.

Get real guys. Kevin could have won it if he so much as busted an indy grab on that last hit. But nope... he bypassed it altogether. Shaun did that last mctwist and that was that. Kevin might have went a little higher in the air, but Shaun did one more whole trick.

Do you guys think the judges only judge purely on the height of the jumps and the tricks? No, they put a lot of other stuff into consideration. Doing one less trick when you had plenty of room to makes you look bad. Go watch the replays since a lot of you were obviously too "lolumad?" to notice that.

I told you guys in the other thread that Shaun is busting big this year. All of those new tricks he learned are mind blowing. Shit that probably none of us will ever be able to do. How can you hate one someone that your skills doesn't even come close to touching? And what's with all of these people ragging on Shaun White's personality like they know him personally? You can only pass judgment based off of what you see in the media. And we all know the media is 100% credible 

All of us also know that Shaun White makes 100% of his career decisions because he doesn't have a managing staff or anything. What, with him having so much time to sit down and play every single game his name is on for hours since he doesn't practice and all. Oh yea, he doesn't skateboard professionally either so that must mean he has all this time in the world.

I really do hope one you haters become wildly good at this sport and become famous. Let's see the types of decisions you make. Let's see if you become another Terje or just another "douche" in people's eyes. It's easy to say you'd turn down millions upon millions of dollars on principal alone while you are flipping burgers knowing full well your chances to actually make millions are slim to none. 

By the way, that burger example was just an exaggeration to prove a point so don't come back at me with something like "I make a good living working for the I.T. department of my momma's basement."


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Agreed tekniq, say what you will about White but last night he was obviously far better than anyone else out there and does make riding pipe look way too easy. 

For those who say he should have admitted defeat to Pearce, tell me what athlete has ever done this in any sport?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't make a habit of following who's who or who-won-what in the X-Games, but I will say this:

The X-Games are a purely commercial venture. They aren't intended to sow good will among the competing members or anything like that.... it attracts a young demographic audience to an event where the companies who put on the event (and other interested advertisers) can reach them.

As such, I would not expect completely impartial judging. Everyone involved from ESPN to Mt.Dew to GNU has a vested interest in promoting a cadre of familiar faces for the public at large to associate with a given industry.

I have nothing against Shaun White... I did see his 2nd run last night and it was pretty clean, and he is a talented rider...even so, being a 6 ft tall ginger-giant does have its advantages. Even if you don't know jack-squat about snowboarding, most people will be able to pick Shaun out of a line-up (as opposed to trying to differentiate between Scotty Lago & Danny Kass).

I would pay more attention to the actual competition (what the riders throw and how well they throw it) than the judging or results. I am NOT saying that the results are fixed, but I think its clear (especially from watching the snowmobiling) that fan favorites get a bump from their star power or having been around a couple of years.

A clean run by Shaun White will outscore a clean run by almost any other rider at the X-Games (in my opinion). Personally, White's attitude & personality aren't important to me. There are plenty of people out there who are jerks (famous or not) and I don't buy stuff based on the amount of money the company pays someone to be their spokesperson.

I'll tune in the X-games if I am by the TV... but i'm not going to attach more significance to the outcome than it merits.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

coffeenirvana said:


> For those who say he should have admitted defeat to Pearce, tell me what athlete has ever done this in any sport?


exactly. :thumbsup:

now everyone....QUIT WHINING!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I still think KP got robbed last year. It was a great battle and that "one" trick was pretty much a throw away. This year Shaun is looking pretty unstoppable. Dude is riding out of his skull and as long as he stays hot there is no way he's not going to get Olympic gold. Good for him.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzan, you should tune into the X-Games if you are into what the riders throw. Regardless of who sponsors it or judges it, the riders throw it down big time in this competition. Fun stuff to watch.

Don't forget guys, Shaun White won Olympic gold last time. Can't argue about that.

Killclimbz: That's exactly what I'm talking about. Kevin shouldn't have stopped throwing. All he had to do was a simple Indy. Hell, even a straighty. That's why it looks bad in my eyes. He had it in the bag and just decided to forgo the last hit. I was actually hoping he would win that year too. He is another one of my favorite riders. Judging from all his interviews and his teammates, that kid has a really good heart. Humble.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, even if its ridiculous and childish. Shaun literally did nothing but perform his best(which is amazing) and the PROFESSIONAL SNOWBOARDING JUDGES made the decision to award him higher points than Kev; your judgement doesn't count for shit against pro judges and Shaun literally had no influence on that whatsoever, so your opinion should embarrass yourself, particularly when they even commented that Kevin opting out of his last trick(check the vid) knocked him down a few points.
> 
> You say he "should grow a pair and say something[about the dispute]". Shaun and Kev were asked about the X-Games controversy in a joint interview they did a couple of hours after the halfpipe final and heres what Shaun said "I think we both were just trying to do our best which is what we always do, and we try to leave the judging to the judges. I know my run was extremely technical and not easy, and I was also watching [Kevin's run] and he was just on fire. So, in the end we do what we came to do, and leave it to the judges to do what they do best. I mean, what do you think Kev?" Kevin looked right at him and said "I think you killed it, bro."
> 
> ...


name-calling and condescension =/= a good argument :laugh:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Agreed tekniq, say what you will about White but last night he was obviously far better than anyone else out there and does make riding pipe look way too easy.
> 
> For those who say he should have admitted defeat to Pearce, tell me what athlete has ever done this in any sport?


golf. on course, professional golfers probably have more integrity in their little toenail than you do in your whole body. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> golf. on course, professional golfers probably have more integrity in their little toenail than you do in your whole body. :thumbsup:


Tell that to Tiger Woods with his current situation. How about Vijay Singh? Fuzzy Zoeller and his fried chicken comment about Tiger in 97?

Integrity my ass. Every fucking sport has douche bags and humble players alike. Get over it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Golf is entirely different. It isn't a subjectively judged event. Its all about how many strokes it took you to get the ball in the cup.

Snowboarding superpipe is closer to figure skating and ballroom dance than a sport where the number of points you earn are based on a measurable event.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

_+++__________________________ ____
_+880_________________________ ____
_++88_________________________ ____
_++88_________________________ ____
__+880________________________ _++_
__+888________________________ +88_
__++880______________________+ 88__
__++888_____+++88__________+++ 8__
__++8888__+++8880++88____+++88 ___
__+++8888+++8880++8888__++888_ ___
___++888++8888+++888888++888__ ___
___++88++8888++8888888++888___ ___
___++++++888888888888888888___ ___
____++++++88888888888888888___ ___
____++++++++000888888888888___ ___
_____+++++++000088888888888___ ___
______+++++++00088888888888___ ___
_______+++++++088888888888____ ___
_______+++++++088888888888____ ___
________+++++++8888888888_____ ___
________+++++++0088888888_____ ___
________++++++0088888888______ ___
________+++++0008888888_______ ___


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Willy36 said:


> golf. on course, professional golfers probably have more integrity in their little toenail than you do in your whole body. :thumbsup:


Wow, thank you for putting me in my place Willy. I guess this is where I rant and rave about your comment.:laugh: So which golfer exactly called himself out and said the other golfer should have won?? Although I know jack-shit about a lot of sports, golf is a game that I have played for the past 25 years and follow very closely so please help me understand the integrity of golf since apparently I am missing something.  Tarzanman hit the nail on the head by stating you cannot compare the two since one is subjective and the other is not.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> Tell that to Tiger Woods with his current situation. How about Vijay Singh? Fuzzy Zoeller and his fried chicken comment about Tiger in 97?
> 
> Integrity my ass. Every fucking sport has douche bags and humble players alike. Get over it.


slow down. take a deep breath. reread my post. notice how it says "on course"?

fail.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I respect for what he's done for the "sport"...the way he's *excessively* HELPED progress snowboarding. But he's still a sellout. You can't do a commercial for Target without giving up a part of the soul of snowboarding. He sold it to mainstream corporate America. His video games...you'd think he'd rather encourage people to go outside and snowboard or do something. Not pixalize himself and make people think they too are Shawn White and can do a double-cork-to-switch-back-1080-to-1260-blah-blah-blah....blah. No wonder we have 150lbs 10 year old behemoths who are full of themselves. 

I respect him. But that doesn't mean I like him.(The rider Shawn White)

As for the person Shawn White. Eh. I don't know him. I don't care. Someone else can debate that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> Fuzzy Zoeller and his fried chicken comment about Tiger in 97?


Get out of here with that over the top PC garbage. Fuzzy Zoeller is a heckuva good guy. My fiance was roommates with his daughter in college. Fuzzy's a great guy and anyone who knows him will say the same. The guy is a jokester and went a little overboard with what you can say on national TV in today's "searching for something to be offended by" PC world.

He didn't mean anything racist by that comment.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Its all about how many strokes it took you to get the ball in the cup.


I think I have to start watching golf.....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> name-calling and condescension =/= a good argument :laugh:


You simply reading between the lines and not understanding a perfectly worded point and having NOTHING to say and no facts to back up any sort of argument= FAIL on your part. In fact ALL of your posts are worthless honestly


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy did he eat shit today.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Boy did he eat shit today.


Yeah, that was a hell of a hit he took in practice, but I got tired of them showing it over and over again. It's like, yeah, we get the point, he ate shit.

However, it is eerily similar to what happened to Kevin Pearce. Shaun is definitely a lucky man that didn't turn out a whole lot worse than it did.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I respect for what he's done for the "sport"...the way he's *excessively* HELPED progress snowboarding. But he's still a sellout. You can't do a commercial for Target without giving up a part of the soul of snowboarding. He sold it to mainstream corporate America. His video games...you'd think he'd rather encourage people to go outside and snowboard or do something. Not pixalize himself and make people think they too are Shawn White and can do a double-cork-to-switch-back-1080-to-1260-blah-blah-blah....blah. No wonder we have 150lbs 10 year old behemoths who are full of themselves.
> 
> I respect him. But that doesn't mean I like him.(The rider Shawn White)
> 
> As for the person Shawn White. Eh. I don't know him. I don't care. Someone else can debate that.


1.His name is spelled S-H-A-U-N. For fuck's sake even if you can't remember the name of the most famous snowboarder ever, then look at the thread title. And yeah, it's a big deal because if you cant even spell the guy's name, YOU DON'T DESERVE TO COMMENT ON A THREAD ABOUT HIM. Basic rule: If you can't spell the subject of a debate, you sure as hell aren't qualified to be in one.

2."Selling out the soul of snowboarding" huh? Shaun is a stellar athlete who is the best in his field and deserves to make money because of it. Him doing a commercial for target doesnt affect you at all, how you ride, or any aspect of your life whatsoever and the same goes for the other idiot "I hate how commercialized snowboarding is!" dorks on this forum. You can still hug trees, wear your tie-dye clothes and annoy everyone else when you idiots huddle in groups in the middle of the best tree runs to smoke weed in a big circle and ignore the people trying to RIDE. The "soul of snowboarding"? Define that for us or just stop typing random phrases you literally have no meaning for or understanding of in your head. You are kind of a douche

To summarize: A Huge FAIL on your part :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Too many people have man crushes on shaun white!!! 

I've seen him get clear advantages over and over again...Chas Guldemond beat him in 07 at the US open but shaun got the win, completing his "perfect season", Pearce beat him last year in the superpipe, Lago clearly had a better run last year in X slopestyle and again shaun got the gold. 

He's the poster boy, he's going to get the nod evertime. In the mainstream media he's become synonomous with snowboarding and if they're trying to attract veiwers they want to keep it that way. He's good but some of the antagonism is deserved.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Get out of here with that over the top PC garbage. Fuzzy Zoeller is a heckuva good guy. My fiance was roommates with his daughter in college. Fuzzy's a great guy and anyone who knows him will say the same. The guy is a jokester and went a little overboard with what you can say on national TV in today's "searching for something to be offended by" PC world.
> 
> He didn't mean anything racist by that comment.


Bullshit. He's a fucking dyed-in-the-wool bigoted holier-than-thou W.A.S.P. elitist. And his daughter probably is too after being raised by that pig. He just couldn't wrap his brain around the fact that his whiter-than-casper ass got beat by a black kid. He deserved having his wikipedia page smeared, 'mental anguish' my ass.



The Racist pig Fuzzy Zoeller said:


> "That little boy [Tiger Woods] is driving it well and he's putting well. He's doing everything it takes to win. So you know what you guys do when he gets back in here? You pat him on the back and say, 'Congratulations' and 'Enjoy it' and tell him not to serve fried chicken next year. Got it?", and walking away, he returned to add the infamous postscript: "or collard greens, or what every the hell they serve."


Why fried chicken, why collared greens, and who is 'they'?

He's a racist prick, and your imaginary 5th hand connection to him doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> You simply reading between the lines and not understanding a perfectly worded point and having NOTHING to say and no facts to back up any sort of argument= FAIL on your part. In fact ALL of your posts are worthless honestly


Awwww thanks sweetie, means a lot coming from you :cheeky4:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Sellout? The dude is a wicked snowboarder, he cant earn money off it until he is 80 so why would you not make the most of it while the good times are around. i love the people who go on about selling out. If you were good at something and could make extra money on the side you would say no? Please!

jealousy is a powerful thing.

If you are a better rider than he is give him shit otherwise STFU.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

W


MunkySpunk said:


> Bullshit. He's a fucking dyed-in-the-wool bigoted holier-than-thou W.A.S.P. elitist. And his daughter probably is too after being raised by that pig. He just couldn't wrap his brain around the fact that his whiter-than-casper ass got beat by a black kid. He deserved having his wikipedia page smeared, 'mental anguish' my ass.
> 
> Why fried chicken, why collared greens, and who is 'they'?
> 
> He's a racist prick, and your imaginary 5th hand connection to him doesn't change that fact.


Wow. So you can judge a man's entire character from one off the cuff joke. You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Gay thread is gay.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Bullshit. He's a fucking dyed-in-the-wool bigoted holier-than-thou W.A.S.P. elitist. And his daughter probably is too after being raised by that pig. He just couldn't wrap his brain around the fact that his whiter-than-casper ass got beat by a black kid. He deserved having his wikipedia page smeared, 'mental anguish' my ass.
> 
> Why fried chicken, why collared greens, and who is 'they'?
> 
> He's a racist prick, and your imaginary 5th hand connection to him doesn't change that fact.


I've made waaaaay more racist jokes and I'm a better person than you'll ever be.

</trolling>


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1.His name is spelled S-H-A-U-N. For fuck's sake even if you can't remember the name of the most famous snowboarder ever, then look at the thread title. And yeah, it's a big deal because if you cant even spell the guy's name, YOU DON'T DESERVE TO COMMENT ON A THREAD ABOUT HIM. Basic rule: If you can't spell the subject of a debate, you sure as hell aren't qualified to be in one.
> 
> 2."Selling out the soul of snowboarding" huh? Shaun is a stellar athlete who is the best in his field and deserves to make money because of it. Him doing a commercial for target doesnt affect you at all, how you ride, or any aspect of your life whatsoever and the same goes for the other idiot "I hate how commercialized snowboarding is!" dorks on this forum. You can still hug trees, wear your tie-dye clothes and annoy everyone else when you idiots huddle in groups in the middle of the best tree runs to smoke weed in a big circle and ignore the people trying to RIDE. The "soul of snowboarding"? Define that for us or just stop typing random phrases you literally have no meaning for or understanding of in your head. You are kind of a douche
> 
> To summarize: A Huge FAIL on your part :laugh::laugh::laugh:


^^This guy needs to calm down, and name calling doesn't prove your point.

His slam was pretty scary, but he did land the best run of the night. Kazu had a super smooth run as well.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally, I'd like to hear more about the strokes and balls...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> Awwww thanks sweetie, means a lot coming from you :cheeky4:


Wow and you are **** too, congrats on that :laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> ^^This guy needs to calm down, and name calling doesn't prove your point.
> 
> His slam was pretty scary, but he did land the best run of the night. Kazu had a super smooth run as well.


Nobody asked you. And if I were to call you a "fucking idiot" it doesn't have to be to prove a point, and there doesn't need to be a correlation or causation, I would simply be pointing out the fact that you are a fucking idiot. But I would never point that out, it would be rude...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

dharmashred said:


> Personally, I'd like to hear more about the strokes and balls...


Don't forget that golf is also about holding your shaft with both hands and swinging at your ball to get it into the hole. :thumbsup: Great sport.......and they wonder why Tiger is a sex addict?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Check out Shaun's winning run in X-Games halfpipe from two nights ago; further proof Shaun is the best pipe rider there ever was. period.
23-foot method to double cork 10 to cab double cork 10 to front 5 to DOUBLE MCTWIST 1260 to Backside Alley-oop rodeo. Watch the vid and be amazed kiddies. As Dave Chappelle would say: "Kiss the rings bitch!" 
Shaun White SuperPipe Gold - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> slow down. take a deep breath. reread my post. notice how it says "on course"?
> 
> fail.


How about you take a deep breath and realize that off course antics matter just as much as on course antics in golf. No judges for one, huge publicity for two.

How about you point me in the direction of a *JUDGED* sport where an athlete ever admitted defeat when they gained the victory. The only athlete that came close to this was a boxer from some time ago. I forgot his name, but he was around the time of Sugar Ray Leonard (first career). He always, always went to the opponent after his victories to make sure they are ok and shook their hands.

Funny how a lot of you will judge Shaun White for his business motives (decisions that his managers make), but you'll defend people who make racists comments on public television. Something is a little off about the logic here.

I don't care how nice Fuzzy Zoeller really is. He did what he did on *NATIONAL* television.

As for you Willy, you making racist jokes "all the time" is a prime example of why nothing you say is credible.

Get over it you guys. None of us will ever be as good as Shaun White. Love him or hate him, but at least respect the skill. All that other garbage you spew is just speculation until you actually sit in on one of his business meetings.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Check out Shaun's winning run in X-Games halfpipe from two nights ago; further proof Shaun is the best pipe rider there ever was. period.
> 23-foot method to double cork 10 to cab double cork 10 to front 5 to DOUBLE MCTWIST 1260 to Backside Alley-oop rodeo. Watch the vid and be amazed kiddies. As Dave Chappelle would say: "Kiss the rings bitch!"
> Shaun White SuperPipe Gold - ESPN Video - ESPN


im sick of his weak ass tricks off of the first hit. almost everybody else near his level is throwing a trick there. i remember 2 years ago danny kass was throwing 720s off the first hit while white was doing methods and the judges just didnt care.

he is the best pipe rider right now but he should seriously show it by removing a method from a gold winning run.


----------



## crowe176 (Mar 2, 2009)

crazyface said:


> im sick of his weak ass tricks off of the first hit. almost everybody else near his level is throwing a trick there. i remember 2 years ago danny kass was throwing 720s off the first hit while white was doing methods and the judges just didnt care.
> 
> he is the best pipe rider right now but he should seriously show it by removing a method from a gold winning run.


You're nuts. That method is the sexiest trick he does that entire run.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

crowe176 said:


> You're nuts. That method is the sexiest trick he does that entire run.


shit man, ive _tweaked_ out methods more than that


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

crazyface said:


> shit man, ive _tweaked_ out methods more than that


LOLOL :laugh:
That was a 23-foot method, and you couldnt do anything like it. Thats why he won gold in superpipe and you are just some dork sitting at home complaining. Everybody is a wannabe champ on this forum but if you don't find this run impressive, you simply embarrass yourself and prove to the rest of us that you don't actually know anything about riding, otherwise you would understand the difficulty in a trick like that. Not to mention in runs for years hes been launching all kinds of tricks off of his first hit, including huge 540s, 720s, 1080s, and double cork 10s. 

You calling a 23-foot air out of a 25-foot superpipe a "weak-ass-trick" shows that you know absolutely nothing about pipe riding or snowboard tricks in general. Stay off the computer and actually hit a mountain before you come back to comment again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont think hes a bad kid. he does do some impressive stuff in pipe and seems like a really chill guy. He does seem like a corporate puppet, but that has nothing to do with his character. 

I have nothing against him...just everything against burton  and always have haha.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> As for you Willy, you making racist jokes "all the time" is a prime example of why nothing you say is credible.


You really suck at picking up sarcasm don't you?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If people don't like Shaun White, fine. The knocks on him not riding pow and backcountry are legit. However, the dude does slay pipe. There's no denying it. He was on another level from the rest of the field at the X Games. I would've loved to have seen what Kevin Pearce and Danny Davis could've brought, but it's not Shaun White's fault that they are injured.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1.His name is spelled S-H-A-U-N. For fuck's sake even if you can't remember the name of the most famous snowboarder ever, then look at the thread title. And yeah, it's a big deal because if you cant even spell the guy's name, YOU DON'T DESERVE TO COMMENT ON A THREAD ABOUT HIM. Basic rule: If you can't spell the subject of a debate, you sure as hell aren't qualified to be in one.
> 
> 2."Selling out the soul of snowboarding" huh? Shaun is a stellar athlete who is the best in his field and deserves to make money because of it. Him doing a commercial for target doesnt affect you at all, how you ride, or any aspect of your life whatsoever and the same goes for the other idiot "I hate how commercialized snowboarding is!" dorks on this forum. You can still hug trees, wear your tie-dye clothes and annoy everyone else when you idiots huddle in groups in the middle of the best tree runs to smoke weed in a big circle and ignore the people trying to RIDE. The "soul of snowboarding"? Define that for us or just stop typing random phrases you literally have no meaning for or understanding of in your head. You are kind of a douche
> 
> To summarize: A Huge FAIL on your part :laugh::laugh::laugh:



Okay nitwit. Bring your anger down a couple notches. And break your fingers before you respond, so that way you might spare a moment to rethink whatever you were going to say before you type up your stupidity. 


1.Since when is that a "BASIC RULE"? Why have I not heard of this? I'm bound to misspell words and names. It happens. Doesn't make opinion/statement/argument or whatever invalid. It just says I need to work on my grammar skills. "Big deal", huh? Don't get your panties in a knot. 

As for him being the most "famous snowboarder ever"....that is seriously debatable. Not that you have the brain power to actually debate something like this seeing as your whole rebuttal to my post is illogical and a failure. Way to go genius.

2.I never once said he wasn't a “steller” athlete. He's awesome in that aspect. And to completely tear down your argument against my sellout statement: This guys says it so well: 

_______Pop into your local Target (or tar-ghay for the sophisticates out there) this week to check out ESPN X-Games golden boy Shaun White's new line of clothing. That’s right, I said Target. Not your local snowboard shop. Not your local skate shop. Not even the über trendy Burton Flagship Store in Manhattan’s SoHo district. Don’t get me wrong, I have no problem with professional athletes getting theirs while they can, but this time, White has finally crossed the line from ambassador of the sport to straight-up sellout. Fortunately for his bank account, he’s done it just in time for the upcoming Summer X-Games, where he’ll be competing in the skateboard vert event. 
_______What constitutes “selling out” has been an ongoing topic of debate in the snowboard world, and attitudes have shifted over time. Outside Magazine wrote a great article on the subject back in 2002 ("The Cool Sellout") that detailed the internal and external pressures that dogged newly minted Olympic medalists Ross Powers, Danny Kass, and J.J. Thomas. Asked why he turned down a deal from Pepsi’s Mountain Dew in favor of Coke’s Nestea Cool despite the fact that Pepsi was offering more money, Kass - everyone’s favorite stereotype - replied, "Because I don't want to Do the Dew - Dude." I don't know what Target's slogan is, but I'm sure it's not difficult to repeat in a manner dripping with sarcasm.
_______As a member of the YouTube Generation, my feelings on this issue come from two decades in the ski and snowboard industry, and a lifetime spent being bombarded by corporate messages. I have no problem with White or any other snowboarder making money hand-over-fist. What I do have a problem with is when pro snowboarders, the acknowledged public spokesmen and women of our sport, lend their name or likeness to something that has little to no connection to the sport, a category I put Target in.
Breaking down White’s sponsorships, we see that HP makes useful electronics; Amex lets us charge lift tickets and gear; Jeep and Red Bull get us to the mountains in one piece; Motorola helps us communicate on the mountain; Sony makes the Playstation, which keeps us stoked when we’re not riding; and R.E.D./Burton are, well, Burton. All legit companies with something to offer the world of snowboarding - something I think Target lacks. The clothing isn’t even functional! It’s just your standard issue garbage that companies offer in an attempt to piggyback off something they have no business being involved in.
________In fairness to the Flying Tomato (dude, you’re selling stuff at Target - that’s reason enough for me to use the nickname you so despise), other action-sports athletes are sponsored by the big bulls-eye, including fellow X-Games athletes Simon Dumont, Matt Hoffman and Nate Adams. But none of them have their own line of anything at Target. It’s bad enough they’re sponsored by this snowboarding non-entity, but at least they’re not hawking glorified garbage to poseurs.

By Christopher Del Sole

Shaun White - Summer X-Games - Target - Pro Snowboarders - Pro Skateboarders

Now shut your mouth you babbling baboon. And now I'm out to go buy dye for my shirt and tell my neighbor's trees they're beautiful. So STFU.




ComeBack_Kid said:


> Wow and you are **** too, congrats on that :laugh:


3. ****? Seriously? What are you seventeen? Saying **** is just the shiz ain't it? Bite your tongue. Using gay as an insult is homophobic slur when it's used to describe somethng negative. If you used the word "black" or "Jewish" when you meant "crap" or “stupid”, most people would agree that it could be interpreted as an offensive comment. Why should "gay" be any different? Your post is immature, completely ignorant, and filled with a mind-boggling stupid phrase. If you think I’m “overreacting” go educate yourself and report back to me another time.



ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOLOL :laugh:
> That was a 23-foot method, and you couldnt do anything like it. Thats why he won gold in superpipe and you are just some dork sitting at home complaining. Everybody is a wannabe champ on this forum but if you don't find this run impressive, you simply embarrass yourself and prove to the rest of us that you don't actually know anything about riding, otherwise you would understand the difficulty in a trick like that. Not to mention in runs for years hes been launching all kinds of tricks off of his first hit, including huge 540s, 720s, 1080s, and double cork 10s.
> 
> You calling a 23-foot air out of a 25-foot superpipe a "weak-ass-trick" shows that you know absolutely nothing about pipe riding or snowboard tricks in general. Stay off the computer and actually hit a mountain before you come back to comment again.


4. crazyface wasn't saying the trick itself is weak. He/she was comparing it to other riders and in that regard its weakness. Do you have trouble reading others' posts? 



ComeBack_Kid said:


> Nobody asked you. And if I were to call you a "fucking idiot" it doesn't have to be to prove a point, and there doesn't need to be a correlation or causation, I would simply be pointing out the fact that you are a fucking idiot. But I would never point that out, it would be rude...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


5. To call him a "fucking idiot" you would need a reason, something that caused you to say this. And a logical, legitement one at that. Otherwise you just sound/are a "fucking idiot" who has no basis for the things he says. 

What? Don't like being called out on your own crap? Is it too much too handle so feel the only way to one up a person is to revert to name calling? Nice. As your name suggests...you're only a kid.




BurtonX8 said:


> ^^This guy needs to calm down, and name calling doesn't prove your point.


How rightly I do agree. 

It's like dealing with a different version of CrazyTatsu......


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

SHAUN WHITE
YouTube - Shaun White 2nd Run Half Pipe Finals Burton NZ Open
YouTube - Shaun White Pipe Run
YouTube - shaun white olympic gold medal run
YouTube - Shaun White's Gold Medal Run 2009-Super Pipe 540

DANNY KASS
YouTube - HALFPIPE SNOWBOARDING, DANNY KASS- powderbank.com

im probably wasting my time here but these are some videos i found of some pipe runs. white does a grab off of every first hit on every run except for one, where he does some rodeo 540. kass starts his run off with a 900. nobody has ever done a douple cork 1080 on their first hit in a competition(as far as i know) so dont claim that white has just because hes the best right now.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Just to be fair here, Danny Davis did a switch double cork 1080 on his first hit in mammoth..

YouTube - Danny's Final Run at GP in Mammoth


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Okay nitwit. Bring your anger down a couple notches. And break your fingers before you respond, so that way you might spare a moment to rethink whatever you were going to say before you type up your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 1.Since when is that a "BASIC RULE"? Why have I not heard of this? I'm bound to misspell words and names. It happens. Doesn't make opinion/statement/argument or whatever invalid. It just says I need to work on my grammar skills. "Big deal", huh? Don't get your panties in a knot.
> ...


WOW. I am shocked at how ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC you are that you are now stalking my posts and just wrote a 30-minute reply that SAYS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING other than "I have no life so getting attention from strangers on the internet means everything to me". Congrats on that  :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Normally I'd reply and embarrass you by pointing out your desperation and ignorant/simply wrong statements(like chastising me for "name-calling" in the same post you call me a "babbling baboon" amongst other 1920s era insults), but my god, I'm sure with your complete lack of a life I'm sure you'd just spend another hour clogging up the message boards, and quite frankly I take pity on dorks. Consider your dumb, pathetic, nerdy ass pardoned the embarrassment


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> You really suck at picking up sarcasm don't you?


Backtrack all you want.

If you were being sarcastic, no, I'm sorry. Ignorant "sarcastic" comments on the internet are hard to decipher.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> Backtrack all you want.
> 
> If you were being sarcastic, no, I'm sorry. Ignorant "sarcastic" comments on the internet are hard to decipher.


Backtrack? That's cute. Go read that post I made again. Notice how at the end it says </trolling>?

Urban Dictionary: trolling

Way to suck. Seriously. :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I missed the trolling part. You win.

BTW, I might suck, but you SWALLOW :laugh:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> I missed the trolling part. You win.
> 
> BTW, I might suck, but you SWALLOW :laugh:


It's not cool to judge alternative lifestyles, man. :cheeky4:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> WOW. I am shocked at how ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC you are that you are now stalking my posts and just wrote a 30-minute reply that SAYS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING other than "I have no life so getting attention from strangers on the internet means everything to me". Congrats on that  :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Normally I'd reply and embarrass you by pointing out your desperation and ignorant/simply wrong statements(like chastising me for "name-calling" in the same post you call me a "babbling baboon" amongst other 1920s era insults), but my god, I'm sure with your complete lack of a life I'm sure you'd just spend another hour clogging up the message boards, and quite frankly I take pity on dorks. Consider your dumb, pathetic, nerdy ass pardoned the embarrassment


You didn't reply to any of the points I made. Because you can't. Hence the stupidity in you're useless post. 

Stalking your posts? OR. Doing what's right and calling you out? Are you threatened by my somewhat “policing” your previous ignorant posts? Am I a horrible person for doing so, or are you a dimwit wimp of perceiving it as so?

Did it really take you “30 minutes” to read the thing? Does it take your brain a long time to process information or is it that lack of literary background that is the cause of your low WPM? 

It says “nothing” huh? Either you didn't read it or you have too much pride to admit you're wrong. Which one? Or are you the snowboarder version of the conservative right who say “You're wrong. I don't know what you're referring to. I have never seen that in my life. What? Those shredded documents from our top CEO?! That's not evidence. You know what, I'm right and that's it.” 

I earned might right to call you a babbling baboon (which you are) because I have a basis for it. I used common sense and legitimate sources to comment on your stupid posts and responded to your previous unprovoked attack. Your posts have no single fact in 'em. Just a non-fact based opinion and a lot of wasted anger. 

My 1920s language? It's much better than using your 2010 language. Saying F*&% or S*&t every other word is dumb and proves you have a very limited vocabulary. Sorry that I like to a uniquer way of speaking than most people today. But of course it's just an opinion and you have a right to disagree. 

And you can indulge in your thinking that you can “embarrass” me by calling me ignorant and saying that you could “embarrassed” me if you actually replied to any of my points, but you're talking to someone who walks into Safeway with bed hair sticking up, dirty shoes, unidentified stain on shirt, an eye patch over my right eye, car oil on torn pants, wearing a Santa hat in the middle of April, all while singing “Give Me Back My Bullets” (Skynard) in the baking isle. Try. You won't have much success.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> You didn't reply to any of the points I made. Because you can't. Hence the stupidity in you're useless post.
> 
> Stalking your posts? OR. Doing what's right and calling you out? Are you threatened by my somewhat “policing” your previous ignorant posts? Am I a horrible person for doing so, or are you a dimwit wimp of perceiving it as so?
> 
> ...


Again Sam, another FAIL on your part. :laugh:
Its funny and sad to see someone like you who cares SO MUCH about strangers' opinion on the internet. I was momentarily flattered, but then reflected on how pathetic you are. Despite what you say (in a ridiculous amount of paragraphs, illustrated with a complete lack of a point other than basically admitting how much of a loser you are) I could shut down every little insult you have, but AGAIN, I take pity on you. 

Its really sad that you spend your life worrying about what people say on the internet, I feel sorry for the day you look back on your life and realize you've wasted it being a dork and an asshat. Your life and both posts are all FAILURES Sam, and frankly you're just beneath me. Keep talking though, losers like yourself always need to sound tough on the net when in reality you'd never say any of this to me face to face and if you did I'd beat the shit out of you before you finished your first sentence. Keep talking internet tough guy I always get a quick laugh out of it


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NET FIGHT!!!


----------

